# switching interface languages (involuntary)



## pwmeek

I have suddenly been having the (English Only) forum appear in different languages. I have clicked on the link named "Stop switching interface languages!!" yet it still happens at times. Have I done something accidentally to cause this?


----------



## Nicomon

I have the same problem on my side.  Now, I see  a language that looks like Japanese.  I previously had Russian (or something of the like).

My settings are at « Français »... but right now, it's anything but.  So my guess is that there is something weird going on in the forums. 
Could it, by any chance, have anything to do with April Fool's day?


----------



## Cagey

pwmeek said:


> I have suddenly been having the (English Only) forum appear in different languages. I have clicked on the link named "Stop switching interface languages!!" yet it still happens at times. Have I done something accidentally to cause this?


The 'stop switching' link should work.  If it continues not to work, please report it here again.


----------



## das brennende Gespenst

It's annoying the hell out of me too. And when I press "Stop switching interface language", it reverts back to US English, so then I have to go back into my profile and change it to the language I want. And the 'stop switching link' isn't permanent. I've had to press it three times now.

What a completely stupid and useless feature. If this is an April Fool's Day trick, it f*cking stupid!


----------



## dreamlike

The 'stop switching' link doesn't work properly. I have to press it every three minutes. At first, I was completely clueless as to what was happening but then it dawned on me.. April Fool's day... well, it's not the best trick I can think of... it winds me up, too.


----------



## PazzoQuattroStagioni

Hi folks  Just joined. This is a cool site -- and the best of it all is the language-switch feature. I believe not one other site has such a feature. I'm proud to be here because now I know: I can also read Chinese. And in Turkish "FAQ" is "SSS". Much easier to read. Cool!  Keep it up!


----------



## cycloneviv

Hmm. If it is an April Fool's trick it's a really annoying one! I've clicked the stop switching link three times now and it all keeps going back to Chinese.


----------



## Lurrezko

Same problem here. Where can I find this "stop switching" link, please? My settings are in Chinese right now. Yesterday they were in Polish or something. The curse of Babel...

Saludos


----------



## serelepe

Adoooro este fórum. Estou aprendendo tantas línguas! Agora mesmo está tudo em italiano! Antes estava em francês. Vai me ajudar muito a ficar internacional.


----------



## dreamlike

cycloneviv said:


> I've clicked the stop switching link three times now and it all keeps going back to Chinese.



Works fine for me now. Pressing the F5 key and then again "Stop switching interface languages!!"  should do the job.




			
				Lurrezko said:
			
		

> Where can I find this "stop switching" link, please?




It's the first link in the yellow frame right below the header of the forum. ​


----------



## swift

I want a coffee.


----------



## pwmeek

If it is an April Fool's Day prank, I can live with it for 24 hours. 

It was facing an eternity of having to switch back that was getting me down. 

I might even "Resume" the switching for the rest of the day. 

EDIT: I finally noticed the dead give-away.  The "Stop/Resume" bar remains in English for me, and presumably remains readable for all of us in each of our selected interface languages.


----------



## dreamlike

pwmeek said:
			
		

> It was facing an eternity of having to switch back that was getting me down.




If that was the case, many people (myself including) would probably quit the forum.


----------



## mkellogg

Hi everybody,  For the "stop switching" link to work, you need to have cookies enabled.  Otherwise, it should be working.

Don't you all have the interface memorized?   And isn't your Polish better than you thought it was?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

mkellogg said:


> Hi everybody,  For the "stop switching" link to work, you need to have cookies enabled.  Otherwise, it should be working.
> 
> Don't you all have the interface memorized?   And isn't your Polish better than you thought it was?


My Polish is okay, it's my Chinese that is not so good!


----------



## danielfranco

Happy April the First, y'all!


----------



## Sowka

Hallo allerseits 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Bei mir bleibt die Sprache stabil, im Internet Explorer und in Firefox.

Diesen Beitrag habe ich auf Englisch geschrieben. Wenn Ihr ihn in einer anderen Sprache lest, *dann*





 stimmt etwas nicht.


----------



## Lurrezko

mkellogg said:


> Hi everybody,  For the "stop switching" link to work, you need to have cookies enabled.  Otherwise, it should be working.
> 
> Don't you all have the interface memorized?   And isn't your Polish better than you thought it was?



Ah, I see I took the bait. No, I'm afraid my Polish lacks polish. Now I'm getting the knack of Zulu, just in case.

Saludos


----------



## Parla

Cute. Sort of. But for a while there, it was really far more annoying than amusing. Especially before I'd had my coffee. 

Now, duly caffeine-fortified, I'm impressed. You might say it's been a real shock-&-awe experience.


----------



## shawnee

I love it. I thought it was an innovation.


----------



## 涼宮

What a crazy forum it became! I had it in Polish and suddenly changed to English. The only languages I'd have problems with would be Turkish, Arabic, and Dutch, the rest is okay for me if the board suddenly changes. I hope it remains as one language, I haven't erased cookies or something.


----------



## swift

Sowka said:


> Hallo allerseits
> 
> Bei mir bleibt die Sprache stabil, im Internet Explorer und in Firefox.
> 
> Diesen Beitrag habe ich auf Englisch geschrieben. Wenn Ihr ihn in einer anderen Sprache lest, *dann* stimmt etwas nicht.


Salut Sowka !

Oui, ton message est bel et bien en anglais. Tu écris très bien d'ailleurs.

Amitiés,

allerseits


----------



## Sowka

Thanks, swift 



swift said:


> Salut Sowka !
> 
> Oui, ton message est bel et bien en anglais. Tu écris très bien d'ailleurs.
> 
> Amitiés,
> 
> allerseits



Oh, I'm glad, your message is in English, too. I really don't know why I started worrying....


----------



## 涼宮

Sowka said:


> Hallo allerseits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bei mir bleibt die Sprache stabil, im Internet Explorer und in Firefox.
> 
> Diesen Beitrag habe ich auf Englisch geschrieben. Wenn Ihr ihn in einer anderen Sprache lest, *dann*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stimmt etwas nicht.



Sie haben auf Deutsch geschrieben  Sie Glückliche, dass die Sprache stabil bleibt! Weiter, ich kann nicht Ihr Bilder sehen :S


----------



## LilianaB

涼宮 said:


> What a crazy forum it became! I had it in Polish and suddenly changed to English. The only languages I'd have problems with would be Turkish, Arabic, and Dutch, the rest is okay for me if the board suddenly changes. I hope it remains as one language, I haven't erased cookies or something.



Can it be ordered in Navaho or Futhark? Can I customize it, somehow?


----------



## rusita preciosa

I have a solution for this issue. Switching interface is a WR glitch that is easily solved: I just erased all content off my computer (including cookies, all installed programs and files) and now I have a consistent interface in Khmer.


----------



## LilianaB

You could have sent me the cookies. I have nothing to eat with my coffee.


----------



## rusita preciosa

LilianaB said:


> You could have sent me the cookies. I have nothing to eat with my coffee.


I will send you a nice program (look for an email with an unknown address and a subject like "open immediately!", "hilarious!!!" or "male enhancement just for you!!!!!"). It will come with a link, make sure you click on it. That is a program that downloads cookies directly to your computer. All you have to do is to open the CD tray and there will be a fresh-baked cookie there.


----------



## swift

Rusita's solution is fine but there's another way. Just unplug your PC without shutting it down, then restart. If you're using a laptop, throw the battery into a full-of-water sink. This interface issue is originated by intermittent electricity.


----------



## Lurrezko

Yes, it works nicely. Thank you!


----------



## Angel.Aura

swift said:


> Rusita's solution is fine but there's another way. Just unplug your PC without shutting it down, then restart. If you're using a laptop, throw the battery into a full-of-water sink. This interface issue is originated by intermittent electricity.


It works!!! Thank you!!! 
And my Dutch is not bad at all, as I just found out.


----------



## swift

Angel.Aura said:


> તે કામ કરે છે! આભાર!
> અને મારા ડચ ખરાબ બધા નથી, કારણ કે હું બહાર જોવા મળે છે.


હું સંતુષ્ટ તે કામ કર્યું છું. તમારા સૂર્યાસ્ત પર અભિનંદન.


----------



## Angel.Aura

swift said:


> હું સંતુષ્ટ તે કામ કર્યું છું. તમારા સૂર્યાસ્ત પર અભિનંદન.


Muchas thanks.


----------



## LilianaB

Thank you, Rusita. It is very kind of you.


----------



## LilianaB

swift said:


> Rusita's solution is fine but there's another way. Just unplug your PC without shutting it down, then restart. If you're using a laptop, throw the battery into a full-of-water sink. This interface issue is originated by intermittent electricity.



The water thing would not work for me: I have a submarine type of laptop. I live to close to the water. Thanks anyhow.

I like Angel's suggestion, though. It looks very attractive.


----------



## swift

Sorry, my Lithuanian is too poor to understand you. All I can remember is an incantation: _Miszka su Lokiu, abudu tokiu_​.


----------



## Kevin Beach

But what about the bug qui change die Sprache in media postae? Oder zwischen deux sentences?


----------



## Angel.Aura

Kevin Beach said:


> But what about the bug qui change die Sprache in media postae? Oder zwischen deux sentences?


浦, quello gall fod yn vandamál


----------



## LilianaB

Yes, Meska su lokiu, abudu tokiu. One speaks Russian and the other one is versed in Sanskrit, yet they are brothers.


----------



## SwissPete

This is all a ploy to annoy  you away from your computers for a day. It can only be good for you.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Stop switching interface languages!! 
Resume

Please, explain.
In French, Spanish or Catalan.
Now, I read Urdu!
Thanks.


----------



## ajo fresco

I know it's April Fools Day, but I am enjoying this little WR prank. It's fun to see how many languages I can recognize and read!


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Poisson d'avril!


----------



## araceli

Hola:

Recién caigo...
Hahaha Jajaja

Chau


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

araceli said:


> Hola:
> 
> Recién caigo...
> Hahaha Jajaja
> 
> Chau



-¿Te lastimaste, mi vida?
-¡No! ¿Por qué?
-¡Porque los ángeles caen del cielo!


----------



## Bloodsun

Já! ¡Hace mucho que no entro al foro, y justo vengo a entrar hoy! Esta vez estaba prevenida, sabía que era April Fools' Day, así que me esperaba algún botoncito de "Destroy", o algo por el estilo. Sin embargo, me han sorprendido.  

Mike, ¡te has superado!


----------



## swift

Hi,

Please read an *important announcement* about new languages on WR.

Regards,


swift


----------



## إسكندراني

swift said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please read an *important announcement* about new languages on WR.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> swift


Bah


----------



## Vampiro

Muy gracioso...

_


----------



## Cagey

swift said:


> [...]
> Please read an *important announcement* about new languages on WR.
> [....]


Right now, the post to read is post #69.


----------



## swift

Yes, it is. It was just a very bad joke. Apologies.


----------



## Cagey

(Someone took you at your word and added a post I found very funny ~ post #69.  

I hope you can see it before all the jokes are cleared away.)


----------



## swift

Oh, really? Well, I guess the Internet dwarfs were messing around because I have read the whole thread and have found nothing but the same posts of this morning.  Nice try.


----------



## Cagey

Did you take this post seriously?



LilianaB said:


> Yes, usually most stores are open on Sundays in  my area but today only cellular phone stores and dog food stores are  open. People could always shop there for food, in case of  an  emergency.


(Sorry to spoil the surprise, but I think it's too good to miss.)


----------



## swift

Did you check the posting time? 

And yes, it was a good one.


----------



## Cagey

I did. It was posted today, April 1, NY time.


----------



## swift

Yes, but it wasn't published in reaction to my announcement. 

Or perhaps I just didn't get your first post to this thread and spoilt the joke.  After many hours of reading, I'm just dull.


----------



## Cagey

You are right; I only checked whether it had been posted today.  
I just assumed it was because of your post.


----------



## swift

Thanks!


----------



## Randy Buckmaster III

Cagey, you must be the woman Rusita Preciosa has told me so much about. Would you marry me?


----------



## mkellogg

Hello everybody!

Everything should be back to normal now.  If you are stuck in some strange language, just use the Language Chooser drop-down at the bottom of the page to get back to whatever language you prefer.  I hope enough of you found it amusing. 

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## swift

I missed the destroy button but yeah, it was funny when I found out that the 'resume' link wouldn't work, no matter how many times I clicked on it.


----------



## pwmeek

Well, as the "goose" (the first person to publicly show that he was taken in), I will say: Good Prank, Mike.

(I actually went back to random switching for the rest of the day, once I had learned how to stop it if I wanted.)


----------



## mkellogg

Glad you had fun with it!  I did the same thing to the moderators last year, but without any way to stop it. Some were thoroughly annoyed.


----------



## Timesieve

I quite enjoyed it. Any possibility of making it a permanent feature?


----------



## mkellogg

Permanent?   No, but do what I occasionally do - pick a language that you are vaguely familiar with and use it for a few days. You'll find yourself slowly learning a little bit.


----------



## swift

Speaking of that, I noticed this morning that 'Font' and 'Size' became 'Carattere' and 'Dimensione carattere' under the English interface. Should I start memorizing this for my next Italian exam? 

By the way, this occurs when I browse the forums on my mobile device. I also experienced some difficulties to post messages—the keyboard would never be enabled, regardless how many times I touched the text box—, so I cleared my browser's cache and the on-device browsing data. The posting issue was fixed but the Italian words are still there.


----------



## Timesieve

mkellogg said:


> Permanent?   No, but do what I occasionally do - pick a language that you are vaguely familiar with and use it for a few days. You'll find yourself slowly learning a little bit.



Will do


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

swift said:


> Speaking of that, I noticed this morning that 'Font' and 'Size' became 'Carattere' and 'Dimensione carattere' under the English interface. Should I start memorizing this for my next Italian exam?
> 
> By the way, this occurs when I browse the forums on my mobile device. I also experienced some difficulties to post messages—the keyboard would never be enabled, regardless how many times I touched the text box—, so I cleared my browser's cache and the on-device browsing data. The posting issue was fixed but the Italian words are still there.


I had similar problems, I had part of the forum interface in English and part in Spanish. Saving the correct interface language in my forum profile fixed it.


----------



## swift

Wilma! What a joy to see you here again!

Let me try your suggestion...


----------



## swift

Nope, that didn't fix it. :-(


----------



## mkellogg

swift said:


> Speaking of that, I noticed this morning that 'Font' and 'Size' became 'Carattere' and 'Dimensione carattere' under the English interface.


This is on your mobile device?  I bet when you are logged out you have one language set and logged in another.  Which style are you using?  This sounds like a bug that might be fixed in the next version of vBulletin.  Let's see if the upgrade fixes it. If not, then I'll investigate further.


----------



## swift

I logged out and deleted all my cookies and browsing data, cleared my cache and logged in again. That fixed it.

I'm using the default style on a Samsung Galaxy SII.


----------



## Hoax

It is not the 1st of April any more but I still have to learn Polish to be able to navigate through the forum, how the hell  I can stop it?


----------



## Hoax

swift said:


> I logged out


Oh, thx, it helps. stupid joke it was


----------



## Sauriodi

Ok, I logged out. It helped.


----------



## Teachertranslator

I am having trouble with the Italian instructions.  I speak and write Spanish & French.  When I ask a question in the Spanish to English Forum, all the instructions are in Italian.  It hasn't been this way before, but it is rather confusing, trying to guess what the Italian instructions mean.  Even the instructions for this Comments & Suggestions area are in Italian.  ???  What's happening?


----------



## mkellogg

Teachertranslator, is the whole interface in Italian?  At the bottom of this page, does the select menu say "English (US)" or "Italiano"?

If your interface is in English, please give me a link to where the instructions are in Italian.


----------

